# On-Line Brush Sales



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

What is the cheapest place to order brushes (Corona) from on-line?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Buy local, referrals will pay better than a nickle saved on the interweb.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I second what RIAD said^^^. You'll never get a lead or referral from an online supplier.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Buy local, referrals will pay better than a nickle saved on the interweb.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I thought it was intrawebs.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Plus they might have donuts and good coffee.


----------



## Relixx (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^ I like you guys. Way to keep it local


----------

